# mp3 player quality



## Poimen (Apr 30, 2009)

Does the quality of playback of an mp3 player through an auxiliary port depend on the cord one uses?


----------



## BG (Apr 30, 2009)

yes, you could have a cheap cord or a cord that is only mono.


----------



## Scynne (Apr 30, 2009)

When it comes to audio quality, everything affects everything.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, as does the quality of the speakers, the MP3 player itself, the amplifier(if applicable), etc.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 30, 2009)

but...if the quality of the mp3 is not great to begin with it's likely not going to be the limiting factor affecting quality of playback. Folks don't usually worry too much about high fidelity with MP3 to begin with as it is a lossy format.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 30, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> but...if the quality of the mp3 is not great to begin with it's likely not going to be the limiting factor affecting quality of playback. Folks don't usually worry too much about high fidelity with MP3 to begin with as it is a lossy format.



Well, it depends. Hardware can easily reduce a perfectly clear MP3 to a static-y annoyance.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay. Any recommendations?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 30, 2009)

Most newer cables are fine. The ones you have to look out for are cheap 5c thrift store/yard sale cables, which may or may not have suffered untold abuse/been poor quality/mono.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)




----------

